
Financial Cryptography and Data Security 2020 - ShorsHammer
https://fc20.ifca.ai/
======
ShorsHammer
> Financial Cryptography and Data Security is a major international forum for
> research, advanced development, education, exploration, and debate regarding
> information assurance, with a specific focus on commercial contexts. The
> conference covers all aspects of securing transactions and systems. Original
> works focusing on both fundamental and applied real-world deployments on all
> aspects surrounding commerce security are solicited. Submissions need not be
> exclusively concerned with cryptography. Systems security and
> interdisciplinary works are particularly encouraged.

